# Mechwarrior: Living Legengs 0.8 CE



## 7LZ (1. Januar 2017)

MWLL ist eine (kostenlose) multiplayer mech simulation, die sich im Mechwarrior/Battletech Universum abspielt.

Die Weiterenteicklung des Spiels wurde 2013 eingestellt, jedoch haben Fans nun eine frische Version veröffentlicht mit vielen Veränderungen, und planen weitere Updates, sogar mit neuen Inhalten.

Jetzt ist es nur eine Datei die man installieren muss, und man muss nicht mehr zusätzlich das Spiel Crysis Warhead besitzen. (MWLL nutzt jetzt eine kostenlose Demo von Crysis Warhead, die in der Datei enthalten ist und mitinstalliert wird.)

Download: Mechwarrior: Living Legends 0.8

2010 Video



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MWLL Server Stats


----------

